# working out on weed.



## mrA (Dec 18, 2005)

just wondering, would this be a such a bad idea? i have seen it in movies like American buety, i hear u can really concentrate on your mucles. can someone help me out?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 18, 2005)

sounds like a great question. thanks for starting a thread.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 18, 2005)

Come ON!


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Dec 18, 2005)

well i just bought arnolds pumping iron, and it shows him getting blazed after his last win, when he retired. so who knows


----------



## kenwood (Dec 18, 2005)

hahaha fuckers..hell yeah smoking a big fat blunt and lifting jeah


----------



## mrA (Dec 18, 2005)

NEW_IN_THE_GAME said:
			
		

> well i just bought arnolds pumping iron, and it shows him getting blazed after his last win, when he retired. so who knows




ya i seen that, but i thought thats when he is done n doesnt give a fuck...


----------



## P-funk (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## P-funk (Dec 18, 2005)

mrA said:
			
		

> just wondering, would this be a such a bad idea? i have seen it in movies like American buety, i hear u can really concentrate on your mucles. can someone help me out?


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Dec 18, 2005)

got to be kidding me with this thread...


----------



## kenwood (Dec 18, 2005)

how about lifting and doing crystal meth?


----------



## kicka19 (Dec 18, 2005)

i blaze inbetween set in  my younger days, talk about a lack of disipline, i did like 2 more sets and went home and playd madden, it has no atvantages


----------



## mrA (Dec 18, 2005)

wow so much hate... so i'll take it as a bad idea...?>


----------



## DOMS (Dec 18, 2005)

"I don't care why you started smoking. I don't care what you are smoking. I don't care how many you smoke a day. Until you stop you're a fucking idiot."


----------



## P-funk (Dec 18, 2005)

mrA said:
			
		

> wow so much hate... so i'll take it as a bad idea...?>




well, it is really a health board and I have never heard of smoking anything being healthy at all.  So, get real.


----------



## mrA (Dec 18, 2005)

true....


----------



## DanK (Dec 18, 2005)

Most people who have smoked pot can think of at least one time when they were drinking something, in a fairly large glass, and could barely lift it. The glass isn't heavier, and maybe you can concentrate really hard on those muscles needed to lift that glass and cure your cotton mouth... but the benifits of all that 'concentration' are lost when you realize most of the weights in your gym that are similar in weight to a glass of liquid are also pink and made of rubber... and in day care area with the other kids toys... that and smoking anything will jack up your lunges, it's about as ridiculous as action movies where someone goes from smoking a pack of cigs to chasing down a car on foot.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 18, 2005)

Sadly, I have done this before.  This was a long time ago before I was really serious about lifting and I took it in a class in my freshman year of high school.  I was only 13, so I declare ignorance.

To be honest though, it really didn't decrease my performance at all.  Actually, I quite liked it.  The slight anesthetic effect seemed to make it so I had a higher lactic acid threshold, and proprioception did seem to be increased to some degree.

By the same token, it took a lot more willpower to actually finish working out; Hell, to get started for that matter.  Haha.


----------



## sabre81 (Dec 18, 2005)

hahaha.  THis subject title reminds me of something Jon Stewert could have said in the movie Half Baked.    "Have you worked out, ON WEEEED."


----------



## Carl Nevins (Dec 18, 2005)

Smoking is bad habit.  Try smoking a joint while doing 20 rep squats.


----------



## Stu (Dec 18, 2005)

Carl Nevins said:
			
		

> Smoking is bad habit.  Try smoking a joint while doing 20 rep squats.



ok i try that  im sure they wont mind me smoking weed in the rack


----------



## Zac_Champigny (Dec 18, 2005)

Well, lets just pretend you use a vaporizor and the bad health effects are taken away. I would still not trust myself if I smoked and lifted. I would be afraid that I would do something stupid and hurt myself. I Just think it would be a stupid idea in general. Not to mention that after you smoke your gonna eat a ton. Mix that with alot of excersize, and you'll probobly be eating alot of unhealthy food in excess after.


----------



## kicka19 (Dec 18, 2005)

vaporizores do not take all the "bad stuff" out


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 18, 2005)

kicka19 said:
			
		

> vaporizores do not take all the "bad stuff" out



Actually, they do.  All carcinogens are contained in the plant material.  The strikes against your health come in the form of the burnt plant material, not the chemicals contained in the residue on the plant material (THC, CBD, CBN, etc.).


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Dec 18, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Actually, they do.  All carcinogens are contained in the plant material.  The strikes against your health come in the form of the burnt plant material, not the chemicals contained in the residue on the plant material (THC, CBD, CBN, etc.).


stop promoting drug use...


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 18, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> stop promoting drug use...



I'm just telling the truth.  I'm promoting responsible drug use, if that is your decision.


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 18, 2005)

mrA said:
			
		

> just wondering, would this be a such a bad idea? i have seen it in movies like American buety, i hear u can really concentrate on your mucles. can someone help me out?


 
It does concentrate your muscles but from my understanding it's not healthy to do so. I'm told your blood vessels are affected in some manner. Besides why be an idiot and smoke weed anyway. If you want to lift while on drugs use steroids not weed. Maybe PCP would help too...


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 18, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I'm just telling the truth.  I'm promoting responsible drug use, if that is your decision.



I don't believe drugs can really be used responsibly. They cause the drugged to do things they wouldn't normally do and impair the decision-making process. This may be what police officers, etc. parrot to other people, but it's true. When you've seen others throw away their lives because of what started off as 'responsible drug use' it doesn't seem very responsible or something to promote anymore...


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 18, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> I don't believe drugs can really be used responsibly. They cause the drugged to do things they wouldn't normally do and impair the decision-making process. This may be what police officers, etc. parrot to other people, but it's true. When you've seen others throw away their lives because of what started off as 'responsible drug use' it doesn't seem very responsible or something to promote anymore...



What do you call occasional drinkers?  That is responsible drug use.  I hate the term drugs and alcohol.  Alcohol is a drug, and a very serious one at that.  In fact, I will go so far as to say that it is worse than the vast majority of illegal drugs.

I am a responsible drug user.  I refuse to do any drug I have not researched.  Pretty much at this stage of the game I just stick to pot with only the very rare foray into anything else.  Furthermore, I will not smoke pot unless I have taken care of everything I need to do for the day: exercise, studying, work, etc.  If I don't have time to smoke, then I don't.  I generally end up only smoking on the weekends.


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 18, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> I don't believe drugs can really be used responsibly. They cause the drugged to do things they wouldn't normally do and impair the decision-making process. This may be what police officers, etc. parrot to other people, but it's true. When you've seen others throw away their lives because of what started off as 'responsible drug use' it doesn't seem very responsible or something to promote anymore...



That is a very general statement and not in any way always true.  Not all drugs impair decision making processes.  Not all drugs are "mind altering."  And the ones that are...don't impair thought processes any more than excess alcohol, which is legal...and looked down upon less for some reason.  It always comes back to the person....the person can get drunk and go driving or get drunk and call a cab...a person can smoke up everyday in college and fail all their classes or they can smoke everyday in order to help them concentrate.  I have friends that have done both.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 18, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> What do you call occasional drinkers? That is responsible drug use. I hate the term drugs and alcohol. Alcohol is a drug, and a very serious one at that. In fact, I will go so far as to say that it is worse than the vast majority of illegal drugs.
> 
> I am a responsible drug user. I refuse to do any drug I have not researched. Pretty much at this stage of the game I just stick to pot with only the very rare foray into anything else. Furthermore, I will not smoke pot unless I have taken care of everything I need to do for the day: exercise, studying, work, etc. If I don't have time to smoke, then I don't. I generally end up only smoking on the weekends.



It's just that it really isn't always the person that makes the difference. Sometimes they are affected by the same amount of alcohol in a much different way. They should see how it will affect them before continuing to drink, but not everyone has that common sense. With other drugs, this can easily happen and make the person addicted. Not everyone researches what they do. In fact, I'd say it's a very tiny percentage that does.

Many people who appear to be responsible users really are addicted and don't think there's anything wrong with it. I know someone whose parents drink all the time. They're not drunks, but they drink a lot and they're not always in the right state of mind because of it. When I first realized what was happening, it broke my heart to tell you the truth. It's just my experience that use usually turns into abuse. That's why I think avoiding it altogether is best.

I was definitely only talking about certain drugs. I tend not to be specific enough when I say things like this...


----------



## Jodi (Dec 18, 2005)

kenwood said:
			
		

> how about lifting and doing crystal meth?


Oh most definately.  That would be way better than the weed.  Doncha think?  Geez why didn't I think of that.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 18, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> It's just that it really isn't always the person that makes the difference. Sometimes they are affected by the same amount of alcohol in a much different way. They should see how it will affect them before continuing to drink, but not everyone has that common sense. With other drugs, this can easily happen and make the person addicted. Not everyone researches what they do. In fact, I'd say it's a very tiny percentage that does.
> 
> Many people who appear to be responsible users really are addicted and don't think there's anything wrong with it. I know someone whose parents drink all the time. They're not drunks, but they drink a lot and they're not always in the right state of mind because of it. When I first realized what was happening, it broke my heart to tell you the truth. It's just my experience that use usually turns into abuse. That's why I think avoiding it altogether is best.
> 
> I was definitely only talking about certain drugs. I tend not to be specific enough when I say things like this...



You are providing examples of irresponsible drug use.  Yes, plenty of people use drugs irresponsibly.  However, at the same time, plenty of people drive irresponsibly, use firearms irresponsibly, eat food irresponsibly, etc.  You can be irresponsible with any activity you do.  Drugs as a whole get bastardized because certain ones are physically addicting.  Oddly enough, some of the most physically addicting drugs on the planet are the legal ones in most countries (Nicotine and alcohol).  That's because the lawmakers use them too.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 18, 2005)

I know. It's just that most people who use them probably abuse them. Think of how many people actually use recreational drugs responsibly as compared to the number of irresponsible users. I'd bet the irresponsible users is the bigger group. Most people are just fugging stupid.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 18, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> I know. It's just that most people who use them probably abuse them. Think of how many people actually use recreational drugs responsibly as compared to the number of irresponsible users. I'd bet the irresponsible users is the bigger group. Most people are just fugging stupid.




A bigger group of people voted for the wrong candidate as president last year (ie., GW Bush), does that mean we should revoke everyone's right to vote?


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 18, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> I know. It's just that most people who use them probably abuse them. Think of how many people actually use recreational drugs responsibly as compared to the number of irresponsible users. I'd bet the irresponsible users is the bigger group. Most people are just fugging stupid.



Total speculation.  The media just likes to perpetuate the myth that the typical drug user a bum getting warm by a trashcan fire or some guy tripping and jumping out of a building.  They don't like to show you the businessman who responsibly uses cocaine.  They don't like to show you the guy who has a couple of beers now and again.  They don't like to show you the straight A students who smoke pot reasonably.  

Seeing as how you are obviously not a user in any capacity,  you don't see what I do.  Yes, there are a Hell of a lot of people who shouldn't be using drugs.  At the same time, there are a Hell of a lot of people who do it right.  The people who do it right are more low-key about it, and therefore are less prone to the judgemental eyes of their peers.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 18, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> A bigger group of people voted for the wrong candidate as president last year (ie., GW Bush), does that mean we should revoke everyone's right to vote?



No, we should just shuttle everyone who voted for Bush into outer space.  They can start their own fucked up nation on the moon.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 18, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> No, we should just shuttle everyone who voted for Bush into outer space.  They can start their own fucked up nation on the moon.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 18, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> No, we should just shuttle everyone who voted for Bush into outer space.  They can start their own fucked up nation on the moon.




Actually, you forgot about Poland.


----------



## Nate K (Dec 18, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Total speculation.  The media just likes to perpetuate the myth that the typical drug user a bum getting warm by a trashcan fire or some guy tripping and jumping out of a building.  They don't like to show you the businessman who responsibly uses cocaine.  They don't like to show you the guy who has a couple of beers now and again.  They don't like to show you the straight A students who smoke pot reasonably.
> 
> Seeing as how you are obviously not a user in any capacity,  you don't see what I do.  Yes, there are a Hell of a lot of people who shouldn't be using drugs.  At the same time, there are a Hell of a lot of people who do it right.  The people who do it right are more low-key about it, and therefore are less prone to the judgemental eyes of their peers.



Exactly, I agree 100%


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 18, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Actually, you forgot about Poland.



Doh!


----------



## squanto (Dec 18, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> I know. It's just that most people who use them probably abuse them. Think of how many people actually use recreational drugs responsibly as compared to the number of irresponsible users. I'd bet the irresponsible users is the bigger group. Most people are just fugging stupid.



Actually, you are wrong. I've done a lot of research on this subject, and wrote a few papers on it. Take cocaine for example... yes, a very addictive drug. But only about 3% of people who use cocaine use it on a regular basis... and most use it as little as once a year.

However, irresponsible drug users are much more visible than responsible ones.  You can't really tell if someone's a responsible drug user, because they're not always using drugs! They use drugs in the comfort of their home, they don't drive on drugs, and they get up and go to work every day.

Now don't get me wrong... I am not condoning the use of cocaine. Personally, I think it's too much risk for too little gain. However, I don't think everyone who uses it is doomed to a horrible life of drug addiction. The problem is, noone knows if they could potentially become addicted, there is no way to tell. So the wisest people would steer clear of drugs like these altogether.

On another note... I used to work out high a lot. It didn't make me lift more, but it didn't seem to hurt anything. Now, I wouldn't take like 8 bong hits and go work out, but I'd get a little buzz going. I found that it made it a little more fun to work out... So yeah, you could do it if you want to i guess, but it's not going to give you special powers.


----------



## Skate67 (Dec 18, 2005)

This guy i know gets baked outta his tree and works out.  I always see him at the gym and he looks soooooo stoned.  He's pretty built too.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 18, 2005)

squanto said:
			
		

> So yeah, you could do it if you want to i guess, but it's not going to give you special powers.



Wrong.  It gave me x-ray vision.


----------



## kicka19 (Dec 18, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Wrong.  It gave me x-ray vision.



It gave me good grammar.


----------



## aceshigh (Dec 19, 2005)

OK HERES SOME INFO FOR U BITCHES,,,when u smoke some weed,,,test levels rise dramatically for about 1hour and half,,,then they drop below estrogen levels for about 2 days,,,so in reality pot can be used for bb,,,smoke before u lift,,and u will havew high levels of test,,during a workout,,,then 20mg of nolva 1 and a half hours after your last bong ,,,,,,,,u will look like ronnie in less than 3 weeks ,,,i promise u that,,,and gaurentee it with foremans life


----------



## kicka19 (Dec 19, 2005)

i have heard that its lowers test level, i havent heard it lowers it below estorgen levels, nor have i heard the lower last for two days, this doesnt make much sence seeing as i smoke at least 3-4 times a week, so i should have redic low test levels? i doubt this


----------



## squanto (Dec 19, 2005)

I used to smoke every day but I stopped cuz it made me grow a vagina.


----------



## aceshigh (Dec 19, 2005)

kicka19 said:
			
		

> i have heard that its lowers test level, i havent heard it lowers it below estorgen levels, nor have i heard the lower last for two days, this doesnt make much sence seeing as i smoke at least 3-4 times a week, so i should have redic low test levels? i doubt this


well its obviously turned u into a bitch


----------



## smallfry (Dec 19, 2005)

why dont you smoke pcp then put 500 on bench get someone to pick it up over you then let it go ....you wont feel a thing but then you would have to worry about is beeing able to breathe with a shatter rib cage


----------



## squanto (Dec 19, 2005)

smallfry said:
			
		

> why dont you smoke pcp then put 500 on bench get someone to pick it up over you then let it go ....you wont feel a thing but then you would have to worry about is beeing able to breathe with a shatter rib cage



genius.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 19, 2005)

it will be funny when squaggle is peer pressured into drinking or smoking some time throughout his high school tenure.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 19, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> it will be funny when squaggle is peer pressured into drinking or smoking some time throughout his high school tenure.



Haha. I don't get it.

I must say this has changed some of my thoughts in quite a substantial way. It was definitely speculation on my part (basically all of it). This is a very interesting topic to me and I always like to put my thoughts into the pot o' stew, even if they're totally off base. My opinion is still of a negative nature - I still think most people are way too stupid to do most everyday things they're trusted with, and I'd shudder to think what they'd do with drugs of any kind that change anything mentally or physically. I don't even think most people with a license should be allowed to drive.


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 19, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> it will be funny when squaggle is peer pressured into drinking or smoking some time throughout his high school tenure.



Thats awesome nick name for ya squatbogglin


----------



## TriZZle305 (Dec 20, 2005)

Ive done it before too.. some time when i was in middle school.. i just did the 45 pound bar though.. kindof an experiment i was curious.. lol i had a high spotter so it wuznt dangerous or stupid i promise.. but i did it a lot of times.. however im sure my count was unreliable considerin i was high


----------



## DOMS (Dec 20, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> However, at the same time, plenty of people drive irresponsibly, use firearms irresponsibly, eat food irresponsibly, etc.


None of which are addictive psychotropic drugs.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 20, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> A bigger group of people voted for the wrong candidate as president last year (ie., GW Bush), does that mean we should revoke everyone's right to vote?



And you think John Kerry was the right one?!  That dumbfuck couldn't make a decision if his life depended on it.


----------



## Decker (Dec 20, 2005)

I've w/o while 'altered' and I liked it.  Then again, I like doing almost anything in altered states.  But that's me.  I don't compete and I lift for fun.


----------



## Zac_Champigny (Dec 20, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> And you think John Kerry was the right one?!  That dumbfuck couldn't make a decision if his life depended on it.


Obviously Kerry's votes were to please constituants, which does not make him a dumbfuck. Bush's inablilty to speak words, or do many things right makes him a dumbfuck.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 20, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> None of which are addictive psychotropic drugs.



I realize this, but I was merely making a point that anything can be done irresponsibly.  You must also realize that no drug addicts the majority of people who try it.  In fact, the drug with the highest rate of addiction is nicotine (Approximately 1/3 of people who try them).


----------



## Tough Old Man (Dec 20, 2005)

mrA said:
			
		

> just wondering, would this be a such a bad idea? i have seen it in movies like American buety, i hear u can really concentrate on your mucles. can someone help me out?



Your a complete fucking idiot. This site is dedicated to bodybuilding, not the use of recreational drugs.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 20, 2005)

Zac_Champigny said:
			
		

> Obviously Kerry's votes were to please constituants, which does not make him a dumbfuck. Bush's inablilty to speak words, or do many things right makes him a dumbfuck.



I'd rather have a president with the ablility to make a decision than one with the ability to publicly speak. After all, the only things that really matter in life are the things you write down...


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 20, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> I'd rather have a president with the ablility to make a decision than one with the ability to publicly speak. After all, the only things that really matter in life are the things you write down...



Oh he can make decisions alright.  Wrong decisions.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 20, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Oh he can make decisions alright.  Wrong decisions.



Better than doing nothing. I'd rather go to war than sit on my ass and wait for the next attack.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 20, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Better than doing nothing. I'd rather go to war than sit on my ass and wait for the next attack.



If you didn't know, Iraq is not connected to Al Queda.  As well, they didn't have weapons of mass destruction.  The reason we attacked them is because we didn't want them to do to us what we did to them.  We were wrong.  All these deaths based on a false pretense?  Sounds like a pretty horrible decision to me.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 20, 2005)

Actually I'm very behind when it comes to the news. Not one single person from Al Queda was hiding in Iraq and had to move because of troops moving in? What about Hussein? He wasn't exactly a good leader. What if they did have weapons of mass destruction? Isn't it better to at least check? Plus we've been trying to catch the Taliban, etc. - would Kerry have said not to do that too? Seems kind of stupid.

Personally, I think we should train our citizens to get pissed off at anyone who threatens us. For example, someone breaks into your house. You get a few bats with barbed wire tied around them and wake everyone up and give them one of these weapons. You do whatever it takes to kill, decapacitate, etc. the thief. If this happens enough, people aren't particularly going to want to try breaking into houses anymore. Same thing with a plain - have every person get absolutely pissed at whoever tries to hijack it. They can only take out so many of the people on the plane before they die, really. Crazy? Yes. Effective? Yes. Muahahhahaha... I'm in a really weird mood today.


----------



## Decker (Dec 20, 2005)

I like to lift when I'm 'altered.'  ....this looks familiar.  I think I was here before.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 20, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Actually I'm very behind when it comes to the news. Not one single person from Al Queda was hiding in Iraq and had to move because of troops moving in? What about Hussein? He wasn't exactly a good leader. What if they did have weapons of mass destruction? Isn't it better to at least check? Plus we've been trying to catch the Taliban, etc. - would Kerry have said not to do that too? Seems kind of stupid.



The question is not as to whether or not there is a single person in Iraq that belongs to Al Queda.  There is no question that there is.  However, there is also no question that there are members of Al Queda in the US.  A few people doesn't warrant a war.

I never said Hussein was a good leader.  Throwing out dictatorships is not something the US typically does.  We like to install dictatorships.  There were obviously other reasons for going to war with them.

You make it sound so easy to "at least check" for weapons of mass destruction.  Those few little words equate to killing tens of thousands of Iraqi citizens.  What if everyone on the planet decided that whenever they suspected someone of doing something bad they should attack them?  We would be in perpetual war throughout the glove.  Pre-emptive war is wrong.  Period.

I don't know what Kerry would have done.  Speculating on that is pointless.  The point is that the results of Bush's decision are not favorable.




> Personally, I think we should train our citizens to get pissed off at anyone who threatens us. For example, someone breaks into your house. You get a few bats with barbed wire tied around them and wake everyone up and give them one of these weapons. You do whatever it takes to kill, decapacitate, etc. the thief. If this happens enough, people aren't particularly going to want to try breaking into houses anymore. Same thing with a plain - have every person get absolutely pissed at whoever tries to hijack it. They can only take out so many of the people on the plane before they die, really. Crazy? Yes. Effective? Yes. Muahahhahaha... I'm in a really weird mood today.



Analogies like this don't really equate to that of international foreign relations, sorry.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 20, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> The question is not as to whether or not there is a single person in Iraq that belongs to Al Queda. There is no question that there is. However, there is also no question that there are members of Al Queda in the US. A few people doesn't warrant a war.
> 
> I never said Hussein was a good leader. Throwing out dictatorships is not something the US typically does. We like to install dictatorships. *There were obviously other reasons for going to war with them.*


That was basically my point there. It wasn't the only reason.



			
				CowPimp said:
			
		

> You make it sound so easy to "at least check" for weapons of mass destruction. Those few little words equate to killing tens of thousands of Iraqi citizens. What if everyone on the planet decided that whenever they suspected someone of doing something bad they should attack them? We would be in perpetual war throughout the glove. Pre-emptive war is wrong. Period.


I don't remember tens of thousands of people dying when they sent teams in to check with their permission. This didn't involve any attacks. I could be thinking of something else entirely though. I don't believe pre-emptive war is always wrong. If you *know* someone is going to attack you, why would you wait?



			
				CowPimp said:
			
		

> I don't know what Kerry would have done. Speculating on that is pointless. The point is that the results of Bush's decision are not favorable.


Speculating on that is actually very relevant to the argument - we were comparing Bush and Kerry in the first place and it'd be interesting to know what he would have done. That is, if he could make a decision... His results were favorable in that he liberated an entire country from a dictator and set up a democracy. Even the Iraqi people agree with that.



			
				CowPimp said:
			
		

> Analogies like this don't really equate to that of international foreign relations, sorry.


It wasn't an analogy. It's just my opinion of what we should do.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 20, 2005)

Not a good idea, why would you want to take something to relax when you're about to get active, would you take a handful of Zanaflex and go for a swim?  Granted I've had weed that made me feel somewhat hyper, but most times I am completely relaxed and wouldn't want to ruin that by fighting upstream to get a workout in.  Other words you're wasting a good high by not going with the flow of it, besides when you smoke it you burn most of the THC anyhow you're better of cooking with it in butter.  And limit your use cause you don't need to use it all of the time, in fact I only like to use it when I have time to sit back and reflect on things kind of like a shamanistic use.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Dec 20, 2005)

Zac_Champigny said:
			
		

> Obviously Kerry's votes were to please constituants, which does not make him a dumbfuck. Bush's inablilty to speak words, or do many things right makes him a dumbfuck.


opinions are like assholes...

why is this ridiculous thread still alive???


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 20, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> That was basically my point there. It wasn't the only reason.



Yeah, but they should have shared the other reasons with us.  Bush has a hidden agenda to attack Iraq before he got in office.  He is quoted as saying that he was determined to attack Iraq just as he got into office.




> I don't remember tens of thousands of people dying when they sent teams in to check with their permission. This didn't involve any attacks. I could be thinking of something else entirely though. I don't believe pre-emptive war is always wrong. If you *know* someone is going to attack you, why would you wait?



Well yeah, and they should have continued with the inspections.  Also, we obviously didn't know.  You better be damned sure that someone is going to attack you before you attack them.  Even so, I still feel it's wrong.  What if you were wrong?  There is always that chance.  It's not worth risking in my opinion.  We're talking human lives if you're wrong.




> Speculating on that is actually very relevant to the argument - we were comparing Bush and Kerry in the first place and it'd be interesting to know what he would have done. That is, if he could make a decision... His results were favorable in that he liberated an entire country from a dictator and set up a democracy. Even the Iraqi people agree with that.



I never compared them.  I simply said Bush is a horrible president.  Certainly it would be interesting, but we will never know.  Also, did the ends justify the means?  It's so easy to say these things without considering all the deaths that occured, the current state of turmoil in Iraq, the economic ramifications for this country, etc.




> It wasn't an analogy. It's just my opinion of what we should do.



Yeah, and you used an analogy to explain it.  Even so, you think it is proper to make an example of Iraq just so that other countries don't attack us?  You don't think it's going to piss people off that we went to war on totally false pretenses?  I think it's going to lead to more terrorism if anything.


----------



## Zac_Champigny (Dec 20, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> I'd rather have a president with the ablility to make a decision than one with the ability to publicly speak. After all, the only things that really matter in life are the things you write down...



So what your basically saying is you would rather have a president who makes his choices based on what he wants, rather than one that listens to his party and voting base? OH.


----------



## Joseph (Dec 20, 2005)

mrA said:
			
		

> just wondering, would this be a such a bad idea? i have seen it in movies like American buety, i hear u can really concentrate on your mucles. can someone help me out?



My work out partner and I used to smoke when we first started working out severel years ago. We would smoke right before our workout. It was like a ritual. Now that I look back I didn't much care for working out meaning it like any other activity to continue on a regular basis takes discipline which was not something I liked but I did like smoking which connected to the body building helped me actually to discipline myself to workout because I always looked forward to the smoking which avetually overrided my diselike of bodybuilding. Of course I had to discipline myself not to do the stuff after ahwile but in the mean time the body building stayed. Hope that helps.. I don't smoke anymore before my workout just in case anyones wondering.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 20, 2005)

Zac_Champigny said:
			
		

> So what your basically saying is you would rather have a president who makes his choices based on what he wants, rather than one that listens to his party and voting base? OH.



Kerry didn't know what he was for, but he knew he was against Bush. That's pretty much it.

CowPimp:

The president doesn't always have reasons he can tell everyone. Maybe he didn't want certain people to find out, etc. Not every reason is one that can be safely revealed.

Well, it basically comes down to which human lives. Attack them and maybe be wrong and kill their citizens, or see what happens and maybe lose some of your own. That's a hard decision to make and it's easy to say your choice would differ when you're not the president and you don't know everything he does.

I still don't see how what I said was an analogy. It wasn't meant to be one and I never said we should use that for foreign relations.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 20, 2005)

how did this thread go political?


----------



## Yanick (Dec 20, 2005)

lol i was thinking the same thing.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Dec 20, 2005)

I smoked like 2 grams the other day and worked out, the only reason it affected me was because 2 grams was a little much and made me tired.It's not a good idea to work out high if you are just starting to smoke though.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 20, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> CowPimp:
> 
> The president doesn't always have reasons he can tell everyone. Maybe he didn't want certain people to find out, etc. Not every reason is one that can be safely revealed.



Nonsense.  I was kind of implying reasons like getting Haliburton no bid contracts for "restructuring" Iraq (The company which Dick Cheney still receives money from annually), the assertion of global dominance, racism toward Islamic people, etc.

The thing is he bullshitted the information he had.  He lied about Iraq having connections with Niger, saying they purchased materials for the manufacturing of WMDs.  In fact, the director of the CIA George Tenet told him not to use this information in his speech to America because it wasn't solid, but he used it anyway.  He also said Iraq has connections to Al Queda, which is totally fabricated.  There is no evidence as such.

If you can think of any other possible hidden reasons for war, please share them.




> Well, it basically comes down to which human lives. Attack them and maybe be wrong and kill their citizens, or see what happens and maybe lose some of your own. That's a hard decision to make and it's easy to say your choice would differ when you're not the president and you don't know everything he does.



The situation might be different if there was sufficient evidence to indicate an attack.  However, we didn't have it; Bush bullshitted the information.  We also lacked international support.  If you are going to goto pre-emptive war, then you better be damned sure they are going to attack and you better have international backing.  No, his bullshit coallition of the willing doesn't count.  That isn't international backing.  For the most part, that is token support from a bunch of nations who couldn't afford to do otherwise.




> I still don't see how what I said was an analogy. It wasn't meant to be one and I never said we should use that for foreign relations.



I think it was clearly an analogy, but whatever.


----------



## cappo5150 (Dec 21, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I smoked like 2 grams the other day and worked out, the only reason it affected me was because 2 grams was a little much and made me tired.It's not a good idea to work out high if you are just starting to smoke though.


 
Dude, if you smoked two grams by yourself. You're a champ.


----------



## FranktheTank (Dec 21, 2005)

cappo5150 said:
			
		

> Dude, if you smoked two grams by yourself. You're a champ.


----------



## IronmanE311 (Dec 21, 2005)

I think that it does help you concentrate on your muscles while lifting. It almost feels like you can do as many reps as you want. But it is harder to finish a good workout and do really heavy weight. It sure does make your post workout shake taste great tho.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 21, 2005)

cappo5150 said:
			
		

> Dude, if you smoked two grams by yourself. You're a champ.



Damn straight.  That's like 2 fat white boys to the dome.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Dec 21, 2005)

2 grams isn't that much really. People use 1/8's for brownies all the time. (3.5 grams).


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 21, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> 2 grams isn't that much really. People use 1/8's for brownies all the time. (3.5 grams).



Yeah, but those bathces usually get split among a few people.  Not to mention you better be prepared for some sleeping if you eat strong brownies.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Dec 21, 2005)

Hell ya dude, anything over 1 gram of dank and I'm sleepy in a few hours.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 21, 2005)

It's simply ridiculous to think the president knows nothing unsafe for the general public to know. The NSA and CIA are full of secret information dealing with foreign relations. We can't and don't know what they do; the president can and does. It's that simple. I'm not saying he did have secret reasons, but saying that's nonsense is nonsense in itself.


----------



## GFR (Dec 21, 2005)

mrA said:
			
		

> just wondering, would this be a such a bad idea? i have seen it in movies like American buety, i hear u can really concentrate on your mucles. can someone help me out?


I didn't see American buety, was it anything like American Beauty


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 21, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> It's simply ridiculous to think the president knows nothing unsafe for the general public to know. The NSA and CIA are full of secret information dealing with foreign relations. We can't and don't know what they do; the president can and does. It's that simple. I'm not saying he did have secret reasons, but saying that's nonsense is nonsense in itself.



Just don't be telling yourself there are hidden reasons for going to war to make yourself feel better about him lying about the ones he gave us.  That's all.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 21, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Just don't be telling yourself there are hidden reasons for going to war to make yourself feel better about him lying about the ones he gave us. That's all.



I can't believe you're naive enough to believe that the president tells the public everything he knows. That's simply laughable.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 21, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> I can't believe you're naive enough to believe that the president tells the public everything he knows. That's simply laughable.



Hardly!  I never said that.  My point was that we shouldn't just blindly go into war based on fabrications and the potential for further hidden information.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 21, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Hardly! I never said that. My point was that we shouldn't just blindly go into war based on fabrications and the potential for further hidden information.



Maybe we went into war blindly, but he didn't...


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 22, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Maybe we went into war blindly, but he didn't...



Yeah:

http://www.newamericancentury.org/

A couple of people on his cabinet and the vice president are part of an organization that is for taking over the planet, basically.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 22, 2005)

Only physical activities worth doing while stoned are A)Playing A Musical Intrument and B)Fucking anything else feels too much like labor.


----------



## aceshigh (Dec 22, 2005)

ill be manufacturing bud tabs ,,each tab will have a little bud innit


----------



## aceshigh (Dec 22, 2005)

they wont actally do anything for u physically except turn u into a bitch,,,but mentally u will think u are a hard mofo


----------



## maniclion (Dec 22, 2005)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> ill be manufacturing bud tabs ,,each tab will have a little bud innit


If someones going to buy pills to get stoned then they'll just scoop up some E, or Vike or Percs hell even Ambien.  So wh yspend more for a THC overpriced bud pill?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 22, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Yeah:
> 
> http://www.newamericancentury.org/
> 
> A couple of people on his cabinet and the vice president are part of an organization that is for taking over the planet, basically.



Oh well. Better than the French. Hehehe...


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Dec 22, 2005)

certain muscle groups that take more mind/muscle seem to be easier to target prior


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

I smoked a joint before a workout once, I was 17...I remember doing DB press....my buddy started laughing at me???? he said "you have been talking the entire set and have done 20+ reps so far... So at the time it seems it made my reps go up big time..


*PS: I have never taken or sold an illegal drug in my life, this story is about a "dude" I know and is not me.*


----------

